

Android phone docks to become laptop  - robinwarren
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/01/hands-on-motorolas-atrix-android-phone-leads-secret-double-life-as-a-netbook.ars

======
robinwarren
'Motorola says that the Atrix and its docking system represents the company's
vision of the future of computing. The notion of carrying around your entire
computing experience in your pocket and simply plugging it into other form
factors...'

Got to say I think this is a great idea for a lot of applications, although
the amount of information you are then potentially carrying around in your
pocket could become a concern. For some applications though I really don't
need individual machines, ie casual web browsing at home, watching tv (over
the internet), browsing on the move etc. Since I often don't use them unless
I'm there and then normally only single task anyway, if your phone is powerful
enough to handle those tasks why not just rely on that.

